# 2 year drug free bodybuilding transformation - THOUGHTS? 137 pounds to 199 pounds



## andelkotv (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys this is my 2 year bodybuilding transformation. What do you all think? went from 137 pounds to 199 pounds 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=18lmru4rtfY
I think i have made some decent progress, hopefully it is motivating to some of you 





I will be making more videos in the future giving free tips towards training and nutrition so be sure to subscribe


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

Holy shit, thats excellent progress dude.
What was your diet like? Routine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice work kid.

If you think you'll be selling services here, you'll need to pay a sponsors fee.


----------



## FenceGuyNH (Feb 2, 2016)

Amazing transformation and video , thanks for sharing it.


----------

